# ext4 w Windowsie?

## Pryka

Zna ktoś jakiś dobry i bezpieczny sposób na dostęp do partycji z systemem plików ext4 z poziomu Windowsa 7? Bo męczy mnie niemiłosiernie, gdy czasem chcę coś sprawdzić i okazuje się, że muszę zrobić reboot żeby skopiować spod Gentoo dany plik do partycji Windowsowej, a potem znowu się restartować i uruchamiać Windowsa... O_o

ps. Może być sam odczyt, i przydałoby się, żeby wszystko było zintegrowane z eksploratorem Windowsa bo potrzebne mi operacje z menu kontekstowegoLast edited by Pryka on Tue Oct 19, 2010 10:01 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## SlashBeast

coLinux i samba.

----------

## Pryka

coLinux nie działa na 64 bitowej architekturze.

----------

## dylon

droga naokolo:

virtualbox pod windows i pod nim jakis linuks z dostepem do fizycznego dysku (tu jest opis jak: http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch09.html#rawdisk).

i pozniej masz dostep min. przez wspoldzielone foldery czy przez net czy jakkolwiek inaczej  :Smile: 

----------

## one_and_only

Nie testowałem, ale:

http://fsproxy.masterm.org/wikka.php?wakka=HomePage

----------

## Pryka

@one_and_only dzięki wszystko działa wyśmienicie, i zajmuje ledwo 20MB, a również na tym mi bardzo zależało. Co ciekawe wszystko opiera się mniej więcej na zasadzie podanej przez dylona czy SlashBeast bez zbędnego zajmowania. Można zaoszczędzić sobie zabawy.

----------

## Pryka

Otwieram temat ponownie, wygląda na to, że FSproxy zdycha, strona główna się rozpada, a twórca nie odpowiada na moje maile.

Zacząłem szukać nowego rozwiązania w temacie przerobiliśmy już coLinux, który nie działa na 64bitach i VirtualBox + jakaś dystrybucja Linuksa te rozwiązanie wydaje się ciekawe tylko, że mi chodzi o jak największej oszczędności miejsca a to mi pewnie pożre sporo zasobów dyskowych w przypadku FSproxy było to ledwie 20MB, druga sprawa to taka, że zależy mi również na integracji z windowsowym explorerem, abym mógł bezpośrednio montować obrazy .iso czy operować na jakichś plikach bez konieczności wcześniejszego przenoszenia ich na partycję Windowsa(FSproxy mi to zapewniał), jakieś pomysły?

----------

## one_and_only

Lekkie, ale niestety bez integracji z explorerem:

http://sourceforge.net/projects/ext2read/

Chyba niezbyt cięższe, ale nie do końca wspiera ext4 - ext2fsd. Choć jakaś paczowana wersja, która obsługuje (ponoć, nie testowałem*) extendsy z ext4:

http://www.acc.umu.se/~bosse/ext2fsd-0.48-bb8.zip (czytać reademe - coś tam trzeba przy bootowaniu wyłączyć)

* - nie testowałem, bo jestem na reiser4 (home na XFS) i rozważam przesiadkę na Btrfs albo ext4(co sugerowałby benchmarki na phoronxie...)

----------

## Pryka

ext2read jest spoko, trafiłem na niego wcześniej, ale i tak zanim czegokolwiek użyję muszę to przenieść na NTFS... Więc na jedno mi wychodzi, równie dobrze mogę to robić pod ntfs-3g, tyle że zaoszczędzę sobie jednego reboota.

Co do reszty, to wolałbym coś bardziej stabilnego, nie mogę sobie kompletnie pozwolić na uszkodzenie, albo utratę jakichkolwiek danych, z tego co wiem programik lubi często się wykrzaczać, podobnie zresztą jak ext2read, który podczas samego kopiowania potrafi złapać zawiechę.

Najbezpieczniej właśnie wygląda Virtualbox + linuks ale to znowu sporo zajmuje, albo właśnie coLinux + samba, ale taka kombinacja nie działa na 64 bitach

----------

